# Got a new Walther P99 again



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Once upon a time, I was a huge P99 fanatic. I had 3 or 4 of them. I got back into Berettas a few years ago, and ended up eventually selling off my P99s. Even had the slides on all of them hard chromed at one point....

Well, at the last Houston gun show, I picked up a P99 again and looked at it. I had been considering a PPQ for over a year now. But, I just prefer DA/SA. My S&W Shield is the only handgun I have that isn't DA/SA. I like the PPQ grip more, but they don't make a DA/SA version.

In the 3 weeks or so since that last gun show - it had been on my mind. When my plans to see my hockey game in Dallas got screwed up because of the ice storm, I decided to drive to Houston and catch the larger Reliant Gun Show today. There was one P99 A/S pistol in the whole show. Snagged it.

I'm selling a 22 Buckmark to make up the $ I am short. But, At least I don't have to sell a Beretta 92.

So, back in as a Walther owner


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

One of the best handguns ever made. Nice score.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.

The Beretta 92 is still my favorite. But after 2 range trips with this P99, I am reminded why I liked the ones I previously owned so much. VERY accurate gun!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice Shipwreck! I still like the magazine release on those German guns! I seem faster with that paddle style magazine release than I am with a conventional styled button.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Nice Shipwreck! I still like the magazine release on those German guns! I seem faster with that paddle style magazine release than I am with a conventional styled button.


Yes, they are my preference too. Some people complain about it - but once ya get used to it, they are great!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Better photo (don't mind the ugly rubber grip that works so well)


----------



## Wito (Jan 29, 2014)

Good afternoon, i have a Walther P99, 9mm. and have no PPQ experience, besides the fact of SA/DA, wich you consider more accurate and reliable? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wito said:


> Good afternoon, i have a Walther P99, 9mm. and have no PPQ experience, besides the fact of SA/DA, wich you consider more accurate and reliable? Thanks.


Greetings. The PPQ is reliable and accurate. But, I am a guy who prefers DA/SA guns. The Beretta 92 is my favorite. But, one thing I love about the P99 is the A?S trigger. One of the few DA/SA striker fired semi autos. I only bought the PPQ as a range toy. I do not plan to ever carry it. It's more Glockish. I used to have several P99s years ago. And, I occasionally carry the one I have.

So, P99 hands down, for me personally.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice! I've been looking at both the P99 and PPQ myself.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a PPQ but I can't ever find a 99 in 9mm. Love the PPQ and it one of my favorites. I pulled the trigger at a gun show in Houston and after that I purchased the first on I saw at a Licensed dealer.
J


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Keep hitting the large Houston gun shows. I see 1 or 2 P99s in 9mm at these shows. When I got my P99 ate last year - I got the only one in the entire show. I only go to the Reliant Show or the George Brown Show (in houston)


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmmm .... I thought there might have been some changes around here, but l stick my head in the door and still hear Shipwreck singing the praises of P99


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Hmmm .... I thought there might have been some changes around here, but l stick my head in the door and still hear Shipwreck singing the praises of P99


:smt082:smt082

Sort of a resurgence


----------

